# 2005 R.o.a.r. On-road Carpet Nationals



## Hobby Chamber (Oct 12, 2004)

*2005 Roar On-road Carpet Nationals*

Sanction # RN05-001

March 17th - 20th, 2005

2005 ROAR ON-ROAD CARPET NATIONALS CHAMPIONSHIP



General Info: Hobby Chamber; 743 Boston Post Rd, West Haven CT, 06516. There are no refunds and entries are non-transferable. There will be a $20 late fee after the deadline date as per ROAR. National guidelines. ENTRIES WILL BE LIMITED TO 250 CARS OR 25 HEATS MAX. JLap Race Manager will be the official scoring system. Personal transponders are MANDATORY. If you need to buy a personal transponder, please do so in advance at www.amb-it.com. This is a ROAR sanctioned event; therefore, all ROAR rules apply unless specified and approved by ROAR. All classes will run foam tires only and all stock classes will run handout motors. One handout motor is included with each stock class entry. Please fill out the entry form completely and PRINT CLEARLY! Failure to do so will result in a registration issue for your entry. We have 125 pit spaces. These will be assigned in the order in which we receive your entry - no exceptions! All other entries must bring their own table. Trinity will be the handout stock motor. It will be a tear down, both the motor can and armature will be uniquely identified for this event. Drivers are limited to two classes. A driver may not enter a stock class and a modified class with the same type vehicle. For example, you cannot run stock touring car and modified touring car. However, a driver may enter a stock and a 19 turn class or a modified and a 19 turn class with the same vehicle. The last example also holds true for 1/12 scale. Masters drivers are also prohibited from running 1/12 stock. Masters must be at least 40 years old on the first day of qualifying.

Schedule:

March 17, 2005 Open and Controlled Practice 9:00am to 9:00pm 

March 18, 2005 Doors open 8:30am, Drivers meeting 9:00am, First 2 rounds of qualifying 9:30am

March 19, 2005 Doors open 8:30am, Last 2 rounds of qualifying 9:00am and lower Mains

March 20, 2005 Doors open 8:30am, Remaining Mains and AAA Mains 9:00am 

Trophies: A-Mains will be awarded 1st through 10th and TQ in all classes. All other mains will be awarded 1st, 2nd, 3rd. 

Hotel: Comfort Inn, (203) 877-9411, 278, Old Gate Lane, Milford, CT 06460. The room rate of $69.00 per night.

Classes: Indicate personal transponder number Amount 

1/10 Stock Touring Car: Freq-1: _____ Freq-2 _____ Freq-3 _____ PT#: _____________ $70 $ ________

1/10 19 turn Touring Car: Freq-1: _____ Freq-2 _____ Freq-3 _____ PT#:_____________ $65 $ ________

1/10 Mod Touring Car: Freq-1: _____ Freq-2 _____ Freq-3 _____ PT#:_____________ $65 $ ________

1/12 Stock 4 cell: Freq-1: _____ Freq-2 _____ Freq-3 _____ PT#:_____________ $70 $ ________

1/12 Mod 4 cell: Freq-1: _____ Freq-2 _____ Freq-3 _____ PT#: _____________ $65 $ ________

1/12 Masters 4 cell Stock:Freq-1: _____ Freq-2 _____ Freq-3 _____ PT#: _____________ $70 $ ________

Late Fee, $20 per class (only applies to entries received after February 17th, 2005): …… $20 $ ________

Additional Stock Motors, limit 1 per class each $20. (specify quanbooby desired: ______) $20 $ ________

Total Amount Enclosed: ………………………………………………………………………………………….. $ ________



Send U.S. Money Order to: George Perez, 743 Boston Post Rd, West Haven CT, 06516. 

You will agree to abide by the ROAR rules and all decisions of the Race Director at this event. 



ENTRY FORM
http://www.hobbychamber.com/Forms/2005 ROAR ON-ROAD CARPET NATIONALS.pdf


----------

